# Hyperkin announces the Ultra GameBoy



## Alkéryn (Jan 10, 2018)

I liked the gba sp
That one is my childhood console
even if i did had a gameboy, i have much more memories with my gba


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 10, 2018)

Holy fuck.
That looks exactly like the mint condition GBPocket I have!


----------



## grossaffe (Jan 10, 2018)

The Gameboy Color didn't even cost $100 when it was released twenty years ago.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 10, 2018)

GB Boy Colour(by kong feng) is a fraction of the price and does the same thing? There are various versions of it, some with built in battery, link cable support, built in games, great build quality etc


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 10, 2018)

boi
i would get this thing, my first gameboy would be THAT XD
it looks nice with aluminum


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 10, 2018)

grossaffe said:


> The Gameboy Color didn't even cost $100 when it was released twenty years ago.


The price has been adjusted due to inflation. /s


----------



## senkunmusashi (Jan 10, 2018)

grossaffe said:


> The Gameboy Color didn't even cost $100 when it was released twenty years ago.



 In 1989, the original gameboy cost $89 at launch. Factoring in inflation and discounting the need for original r&d/platform dev/library/etc.. , this repro with an aluminium chassis at $100 today sounds fair.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 10, 2018)

it will be a day one purchase!


----------



## sion_zaphod (Jan 10, 2018)

Absolutely pointless without a slot for removable storage for rom play.  Like the design but that could be imitated to house a rpi nano with screen and controls but with rom support too.


----------



## senkunmusashi (Jan 10, 2018)

sion_zaphod said:


> Absolutely pointless without a slot for removable storage for rom play.  Like the design but that could be imitated to house a rpi nano with screen and controls but with rom support too.



Just one word, everdrive.


----------



## eriol33 (Jan 10, 2018)

is this a software based emulation? or a reproduction of the original hardware? wouldn't be surprised if this is just a dumbed down android machine


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 10, 2018)

That thing looks great! I hope they do a good job. It really looks like my gameboy pocket.


----------



## senkunmusashi (Jan 10, 2018)

eriol33 said:


> is this a software based emulation? or a reproduction of the original hardware? wouldn't be surprised if this is just a dumbed down android machine



Agreed. If the innards are reproed with the same degree of care shown with the chassis, it's a buy for me. But if it's just all pretty cosmetics with a dumbed down android machine like all the rest, then pass.


----------



## grossaffe (Jan 10, 2018)

senkunmusashi said:


> In 1989, the original gameboy cost $89 at launch. Factoring in inflation and discounting the need for original r&d/platform dev/library/etc.. , this repro with an aluminium chassis at $100 today sounds fair.


I can go to a yard sale and pick up a gameboy color for $5.  I fail to see the value of this product.


----------



## senkunmusashi (Jan 10, 2018)

grossaffe said:


> I can go to a yard sale and pick up a gameboy color for $5.  I fail to see the value of this product.


See post above.


----------



## grossaffe (Jan 10, 2018)

senkunmusashi said:


> See post above.


Read it.  Don't see the value.  Now if it had some on-board memory or microSD drive and could dump the carts you put in it, then I could start to see some value added.  Not $100, but some value.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 10, 2018)

grossaffe said:


> I can go to a yard sale and pick up a gameboy color for $5.  I fail to see the value of this product.


But the laser cut aluminium case that provides a superior tactile feeling, and... oh, wait, wrong product.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 10, 2018)

eriol33 said:


> is this a software based emulation? or a reproduction of the original hardware? wouldn't be surprised if this is just a dumbed down android machine


Their other products generally used an "on-a-chip" design, where the hardware would directly emulate the target system's hardware with no other OS overhead to go through, a bit like how those plug and play consoles that have NES or SNES games work. 

Assuming this is anything like their other products, it's likely the same thing, so no actual OS is running. It's kind of like a combination of hardware clone and software emulation, without technically being one or the other. This generally means compatibility is pretty good, but it's probably not 100%, more like 98% or so. 

As to the news, it's a nice price for a backlit GB Pocket I suppose, but I dunno if I'd buy one.


----------



## linuxares (Jan 10, 2018)

Oh that looks pretty nice actually. I kind of hope where would be some kind of skin or something because I don't really like holding bare metal for a longtime.


----------



## senkunmusashi (Jan 10, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> But the laser cut aluminium case that provides a superior tactile feeling, and... oh, wait, wrong product.



I'm pretty sure it's milled from a solid block and tumble finished, as far as the prototype pictures now show. Hopefully the production ones are the same. Even if I had a c&c mill, the cad/design and labor costs to just mill the shell far exceeds the $100 they're asking. But I digress. 



Tom Bombadildo said:


> Assuming this is anything like their other products, it's likely the same thing



Too bad if it is, but I see what you mean about them. Now if they designed it such that one could just drop in an original board, I'd still buy one.


----------



## gudenau (Jan 10, 2018)

It would be interesting if someone made one of these that could save GB printer images on an SD card.


----------



## Veho (Jan 10, 2018)

That's one smexy can. 

I wish more portables were made in brushed metal


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2018)

Does it contain stolen non-commercially licensed RetroArch code in this too? All the same the design looks cool.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 10, 2018)

Chary said:


> View attachment 110873​
> Hyperkin, a company reknown for making reproduction consoles like the Retron, have revealed their latest project; the Ultra GameBoy. Announced officially at CES 2018, the Ultra GameBoy sports an aluminum body, as opposed to the original GameBoy's plastic chassis, and most importantly, it has a backlit display.
> 
> Both original GameBoy and GameBoy Color cartridges will work with the system, and the handheld will include a lithium ion battery which can last up to six hours. That means no more having to deal with AA batteries! There will be a USB-C port as well, to charge the unit. Lastly, it'll feature stereo speakers on the unit, compared to the original GameBoy's mono speaker. Hyperkin claims that this is to allow chiptune musicians to use the system to create music.
> ...


Now this I want.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jan 10, 2018)

The only thing that makes that not a waste of money for me is the Aluminum case and Li-ion batteries. I have a Gameboy. I can backlight and bivert it. Plus, in my opinion, backlights without biverts look awful on the original game boy. Though, if they're selling the Aluminum case on its own somewhere, I'd definitely pick that up.


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 10, 2018)

I wish companies would stop riding these old 8bit and 16bit consoles and start making mobile N64s, PS2s, and Gamecubes.


----------



## senkunmusashi (Jan 10, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> The only thing that makes that not a waste of money for me is the Aluminum case and Li-ion batteries. I have a Gameboy. I can backlight and bivert it. Plus, in my opinion, backlights without biverts look awful on the original game boy. Though, if they're selling the Aluminum case on its own somewhere, I'd definitely pick that up.



Yep, if they were smart about this they'd make it such that it could also be sold separately as a drop in replacement shell for say 1/3 price. There's also a market out there for a nice aluminium shell to stuff pi zeros in... They'd recover their tooling costs in no time.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jan 10, 2018)

I really want one. I *really *want one. 

Though it looks pretty useless if I have to use an EverDrive (very expensive).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 10, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> I wish companies would stop riding these old 8bit and 16bit consoles and start making mobile N64s, PS2s, and Gamecubes.


They stick with these old 8bit and 16bit consoles because cheap hardware isn't anywhere near powerful enough to emulate PS2s, and Gamecubes. Unless you're ok spending $300+ for one (in which case you're better off just buying a laptop), you'll be waiting a fair few years yet. 

N64 is getting there, but emulation in general for it is awful anyways so you're probably better off just buying an N64 and making one yourself.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 10, 2018)

that aluminum case is nice 
i wonder if it will be possible to drill it out and add 2 more buttons and gut it and install an rpizero
  reuse the the  battery and possibly  the charge circuit and type c port ,   maybe even the screen which is doubtful, looks low res


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 10, 2018)

grossaffe said:


> I can go to a yard sale and pick up a gameboy color for $5.  I fail to see the value of this product.


Somehow smarmy comments like this from someone with a linux avatar don't surprise me.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

More on topic, I'm kinda kicking myself for having given away my copy of Pokemon Crystal now. Would've been fun as hell to get back into glitching that game again. Ah well.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 10, 2018)

Okay, but why though? Collecting I guess? I'd have preferred a clam shell design akin to the SP. Off to the market I go!


----------



## Osha (Jan 10, 2018)

Aren't Retron devices not only severely overpriced but also usually fairly inaccurate as far as emulation goes ?


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 10, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Okay, but why though? Collecting I guess? I'd have preferred a clam shell design akin to the SP. Off to the market I go!


Nostalgia. That's the entire market for Hyperkin. In my experience with the Retron 3, and it's inaccuracies, input lag, and awful graphics, they don't go further than that.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 10, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> Nostalgia. That's the entire market for Hyperkin. In my experience with the Retron 3, and it's inaccuracies, input lag, and awful graphics, they don't go further than that.


Then I'd be better off buying the actual system. It's why I haven't bought ATGames Sega flashback..


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 10, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Then I'd be better off buying the actual system. It's why I haven't bought ATGames Sega flashback..


Funnily enough I hear the ATGames Sega consoles aren't awful -- just flash/patch the audio and it's good to go. Friend of mine has one and it doesn't seem to have any issues with sound or graphics.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 10, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> Funnily enough I hear the ATGames Sega consoles aren't awful -- just flash/patch the audio and it's good to go. Friend of mine has one and it doesn't seem to have any issues with sound or graphics.


One of the newer ones? I know the ones from a couple of years ago had issues with the controllers and minor graphical glitches.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 10, 2018)

Memoir said:


> One of the newer ones? I know the ones from a couple of years ago had issues with the controllers and minor graphical glitches.


Not sure, the one he got was a portable one if that answers your question any.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 10, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> Not sure, the one he got was a portable one if that answers your question any.


Oh, I was talking about their home console.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 10, 2018)

I liked the retron 3, but the retron 5 just seems poorly made.  the software in mine is really screwed up.  I updated the software hoping that would fix it, but it brought on even more problems.  I tried contacting hyperkin only to get no response.  I did a little research, and someone said that when they contacted hyperkin, it took nearly a year to receive a response.  I think I'll pass on this one.


----------



## cearp (Jan 10, 2018)

ShawnTRods said:


> GB Boy Colour(by kong feng) is a fraction of the price and does the same thing? There are various versions of it, some with built in battery, link cable support, built in games, great build quality etc


Gb boy has the wrong aspect ratio. 
This new product has metal housing.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jan 10, 2018)

senkunmusashi said:


> In 1989, the original gameboy cost $89 at launch. Factoring in inflation and discounting the need for original r&d/platform dev/library/etc.. , this repro with an aluminium chassis at $100 today sounds fair.


It's far from fair. You can get a GB Boy Colour for like $30-40 which also has link cable support. I wouldn't pay an extra $60 just for aluminum casing.


----------



## souler92 (Jan 10, 2018)

todd howard would say:  release another gameboy micro 2.0 xl 

this is cool and all that stuff, but its cool for only 1/2 weeks. then itt'l just be dust catcher in the cabinet sigh...


----------



## Haymose (Jan 10, 2018)

This could be an interesting device for chiptune makers. Will need to know more about the hardware because if it’s just a basic emulator then it’s pretty much useless for music.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 10, 2018)

why not just buy an sp with backlight? plays gb,gbc an gba and its batery lasts 6 hours too, i see no point in this becuase it has no extras, if it readed micro sd so you could dump cartriges/saves and such then maybe but just a gbc with backlight that reads official cartriges? no point at all imo, just get an gba SP and you can even play gba games too...


----------



## Haymose (Jan 10, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> why not just buy an sp with backlight? plays gb,gbc an gba and its batery lasts 6 hours too, i see no point in this becuase it has no extras, if it readed micro sd so you could dump cartriges/saves and such then maybe but just a gbc with backlight that reads official cartriges? no point at all imo, just get an gba SP and you can even play gba games too...


I do agree to a certain extent. SP has no headphone jack making it useless for music, even with the adapter sound quality is less than ideal. Also the aspect  ratio of gb/gbc games is different than advance games. You sacrifice quite a bit of screen size when playing gb/gbc games on an SP. I see a market for it, just not at its current price point.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 10, 2018)

Haymose said:


> I do agree to a certain extent. SP has no headphone jack making it useless for music, even with the adapter sound quality is less than ideal. Also the aspect  ratio of gb/gbc games is different than advance games. You sacrifice quite a bit of screen size when playing gb/gbc games on an SP. I see a market for it, just not at its current price point.


yeah you can get a very cheap used gba sp and you can play all gba games its an huge plus.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> I wish companies would stop riding these old 8bit and 16bit consoles and start making mobile N64s, PS2s, and Gamecubes.



Let me know when clones can emulate N64 and PS2 properly. Most such devices can't emulate N64 worth shiz.


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 10, 2018)

6 hour rechargable? you'd have to be stupid to take that kinda downgrade


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 10, 2018)

OOOOHHHH SHINY if i had a few gb/gbc games i may buy it but i've seen Pokemon silver for like $40 at a brick and mortar shop


----------



## wiewiec (Jan 10, 2018)

Chary said:


> View attachment 110873​
> Hyperkin, a company reknown for making reproduction consoles like the Retron, have revealed their latest project; the Ultra GameBoy. Announced officially at CES 2018, the Ultra GameBoy sports an aluminum body, as opposed to the original GameBoy's plastic chassis, and most importantly, it has a backlit display.
> 
> Both original GameBoy and GameBoy Color cartridges will work with the system, and the handheld will include a lithium ion battery which can last up to six hours. That means no more having to deal with AA batteries! There will be a USB-C port as well, to charge the unit. Lastly, it'll feature stereo speakers on the unit, compared to the original GameBoy's mono speaker. Hyperkin claims that this is to allow chiptune musicians to use the system to create music.
> ...



I prefer standard AA batteries since also have option for use AA akku. I do not like facts that all of technology now use batteries that is non removable by user.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2018)

I don't imagine I'll be getting this one, thanks to my GBA SP lying around.

That being said, the system looks sleek af.  They did a really good job of replicating the look and feel of the Game Boy, especially the Pocket model.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 10, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Their other products generally used an "on-a-chip" design, where the hardware would directly emulate the target system's hardware with no other OS overhead to go through, a bit like how those plug and play consoles that have NES or SNES games work.
> 
> Assuming this is anything like their other products, it's likely the same thing, so no actual OS is running. It's kind of like a combination of hardware clone and software emulation, without technically being one or the other. This generally means compatibility is pretty good, but it's probably not 100%, more like 98% or so.
> 
> As to the news, it's a nice price for a backlit GB Pocket I suppose, but I dunno if I'd buy one.



hmm, I've seen modded gameboy pockets with a front light for around that price on eBay. Is this really backlit?


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jan 10, 2018)

$100? Why even make it?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 10, 2018)

DigitalDeviant said:


> hmm, I've seen modded gameboy pockets with a front light for around that price on eBay. Is this really backlit?


That's what Hyperkin claims and I see no reason to doubt it, backlit screens are cheapo to produce these days.

You can get backlight mods for the GBC/Pocket as well, though they're a bit more expensive than your average frontlight mod kit.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2018)

Osha said:


> Aren't Retron devices not only severely overpriced but also usually fairly inaccurate as far as emulation goes ?



Yeah, they're not accurate, in fact, the Cyber Gadget Retro Freak uses stolen Snes9x 2010 code (despite the fact they conveniently don't "remember" how they ended up with it). You can see glaring emulation glitches  in YT video, like Final Fantasy 6 has emulation issues with the menu colors, just like Snes9x 2010, due to speed hacks. RetroN5 uses the same stolen Snes9x 2010 code, and they got pretty pissy when developers called them out on it.  Ah yes nothing quite like selling non-commercially licensed emulator code, eh?

A modded Snes Classic is simply better than a Retron5 in terms of emulation accuracy.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 10, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, they're not accurate, in fact, the Cyber Gadget Retro Freak uses stolen Snes9x 2010 code (despite the fact they conveniently don't "remember" how they ended up with it). You can see glaring emulation glitches  in YT video, like Final Fantasy 6 has emulation issues with the menu colors, just like Snes9x 2010, due to speed hacks. RetroN5 uses the same stolen Snes9x 2010 code, and they got pretty pissy when developers called them out on it.  Ah yes nothing quite like selling non-commercially licensed emulator code, eh?
> 
> A modded Snes Classic is simply better than a Retron5 in terms of emulation accuracy.



stolen ha! most countries' law say you cant copy write digital code. ontop of that, these systems are heavily used by pirates. so to use the word stolen is a joke.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2018)

chartube12 said:


> stolen ha! most countries' law say you cant copy write digital code. ontop of that, these systems are heavily used by pirates. so to use the word stolen is a joke.



You clearly missed the memo, it seems.

https://www.libretro.com/index.php/update-on-the-retro-freak-situation/

https://www.libretro.com/index.php/...-the-new-retro-emulation-industry-in-general/

But that's none of my business, you can't profit off of something that has a non-commercial license in the US. Also, the SCOTUS has deemed emulators legal due to the lack of copyright violation and the fact the code is reverse-engineered and original works, but I digress.  RetroN, RetroBit, etc have been profiting off code they had no right to sell legally. In the US, you can't copyright hardware, either, so.... yeah. Keep defending RetroBit, RetroN and every other money-grubbing douche company that profits off of others without doing any work. A contractor, located in Hong Kong, has been providing these companies and selling them code illegally, so yeah, it's funny to see people support these products


----------



## DarthDub (Jan 10, 2018)

So, how is this better than having a GBA SP?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> So, how is this better than having a GBA SP?



Nostalgia purposes maybe?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 10, 2018)

It sure looks the part. I hope it's using real hardware and not emulation, they're not normally known for using real hardware.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 10, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> That's what Hyperkin claims and I see no reason to doubt it, backlit screens are cheapo to produce these days.
> 
> You can get backlight mods for the GBC/Pocket as well, though they're a bit more expensive than your average frontlight mod kit.


Do those backlit GB/GBC mods still use a gutted SP 101 backlit screen?

edit: gotta be honest that image doesn't look backlit to me, maybe the highlights at the bottom of the screen are leading me to believe its a front light, lol


----------



## grossaffe (Jan 11, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> Somehow smarmy comments like this from someone with a linux avatar don't surprise me.


I fail to see how my comment is smarmy.  It is a fact that I have seen on multiple occasions Gameboy Colors at yard sales for $5.  This device performs the exact same function in the same form-factor except that it has a backlight.

I also fail to see what Linux has to do with anything.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 11, 2018)

So I assume it's a 1:1 hardware clone, or close to it?


----------



## BEACHBUM (Jan 11, 2018)

Alkéryn said:


> I liked the gba sp
> That one is my childhood console
> even if i did had a gameboy, i have much more memories with my gba


tbh it kinda looks like its able to fit a gba sp game. I would like if they added it


----------



## cvskid (Jan 11, 2018)

$100 seems high considering it has no link cable support.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 11, 2018)

ShawnTRods said:


> GB Boy Colour(by kong feng) is a fraction of the price and does the same thing? There are various versions of it, some with built in battery, link cable support, built in games, great build quality etc



Wrong the screen ratio is not correct its squashed horizontally


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jan 11, 2018)

Shadow#1 said:


> Wrong the screen ratio is not correct its squashed horizontally


But that's also a hardware clone with link cable support.


----------



## Argonitious (Jan 11, 2018)

This is neat... but expensive. It also has fewer features than you would expect for the price. You can even find GBA clones that play games off of memory cards for that kind of money!

With that said, the aluminum body is a nice touch. I've never seen a clone console made with aluminum. Great... now I kinda have myself wanting one.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 11, 2018)

looks cool but for that price you can get an authentic gameboy light.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 11, 2018)

Give the original GBA with backlit display, lithium rechargable battery, USB-C port for charging and perhaps I'll consider a purchase.
GB and GBC games alone are not worth it for me xD


----------



## Catsinabucket (Jan 11, 2018)

The closest we'll have to a western release of the Game Boy Light


----------



## XDarkLord92X (Jan 11, 2018)

Not worth the 100 bucks. It looks nice but thats it.I would rather buy an used one for 30 if i ever need my nostalgia fix. Also getting gbc games that still have a working battery can be risky.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 11, 2018)

XDarkLord92X said:


> Not worth the 100 bucks. It looks nice but thats it.I would rather buy an used one for 30 if i ever need my nostalgia fix. Also getting gbc games that still have a working battery *can be risky*.


you mean impossible right? xD by this time all baterys are dead, i know all my gb games have dead baterys :S


----------



## XDarkLord92X (Jan 11, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> you mean impossible right? xD by this time all baterys are dead, i know all my gb games have dead baterys :S


Well my old pokemon saphire has a dead battery for 5 years now and thats a game boy advance game so yeah you are probably right. I just really don't see a point to this 100 bucks game boy.


----------



## cearp (Jan 11, 2018)

RedBlueGreen said:


> It's far from fair. You can get a GB Boy Colour for like $30-40 which also has link cable support. I wouldn't pay an extra $60 just for aluminum casing.


Gb boy has the wrong screen aspect ratio, that kills it for me! Apart from that, yeah it's cheap and ok. 
This new one is a high end item, that will hopefully be great.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DigitalDeviant said:


> Do those backlit GB/GBC mods still use a gutted SP 101 backlit screen?


gbc can only be really backlight when you put in a sp screen yeah, the adaptor cable alone is like $30 or $40 lol. Plus the screen size is a little smaller, but it still looks really good.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 11, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> you mean impossible right? xD by this time all baterys are dead, i know all my gb games have dead baterys :S





XDarkLord92X said:


> Well my old pokemon saphire has a dead battery for 5 years now and thats a game boy advance game so yeah you are probably right. I just really don't see a point to this 100 bucks game boy.


I mean...you can just...replace the batteries? They're incredibly cheap and incredibly easy to replace, just pop the cartridge open, pull the dead battery carefully from the tab, place new battery in and done. At worst you might have to solder the tab that holds the battery in place back on if you break it, but otherwise it's not like it's the hardest thing in the world.


----------



## cearp (Jan 11, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I mean...you can just...replace the batteries? They're incredibly cheap and incredibly easy to replace, just pop the cartridge open, pull the dead battery carefully from the tab, place new battery in and done. At worst you might have to solder the tab that holds the battery in place back on if you break it, but otherwise it's not like it's the hardest thing in the world.


Please solder and replace them properly and don't just use tape!
get tabbed batteries


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 11, 2018)

cearp said:


> Please solder and replace them properly and don't just use tape!


Electrical tape works fine enough if you're a newbie or never soldered anything before, I've got 4 or so GBC games with battery replacements that I did 3 or 4 years ago that use tape and they still work just fine. Soldering is more secure, of course, and probably the better option, but electrical tape is fine too.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 11, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Electrical tape works fine enough if you're a newbie or never soldered anything before, I've got 4 or so GBC games with battery replacements that I did 3 or 4 years ago that use tape and they still work just fine. Soldering is more secure, of course, and probably the better option, but electrical tape is fine too.



Doesn't it lose its adhesion though?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm tempted to get one of them myself.
They looks pretty nice.


----------



## grossaffe (Jan 12, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Doesn't it lose its adhesion though?


Doesn't matter.  The case itself is a tight fit so it'll be held in place regardless.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 12, 2018)

grossaffe said:


> Doesn't matter.  The case itself is a tight fit so it'll be held in place regardless.



Fair enough indeed.


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Jan 12, 2018)

@Chary you misspelled "renown" in the post 

Otherwise, this actually looks pretty cool. Just bought the gameshell though so I don't exactly have the money to waste...


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 12, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> looks cool but for that price you can get an authentic gameboy light.



since when can a gameboy light play gameboy color games?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 12, 2018)

Shadow#1 said:


> since when can a gameboy light play gameboy color games?


My mistake.
I was lead to relieve that it didn't do color because I didn't read carefully enough and the front page image shows a monochrome screen.
But if the final unit has a color screen, mono games ain't gonna look pretty. The gameboy screen has a unique look that cannot be replicated with any color screen.


----------



## romanaOne (Jan 13, 2018)

Is this for real? Only one picture? Perhaps they've not really made anything yet and just used a picture of a backlit GB Pocket. The screen looks about as good as a real GB Pocket after you stuff a ~ $10 backlight panel in it.
As for shoehorning a lithium battery in there....not worth it. My backlit GB Pocket lasts long enough on NiMH and it's easy enough to swap them out.

If it works with Everdrive GB/X{3,5,7} it might be worth considering if it were $50.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 15, 2018)

so, this is just emulated through use of those on-a-chip things, rather than getting close to hardware as possible. Anyone know of anything like this that actually tries to get hardware close? 

i'd imagine it'll be possible to solder on a microsd slot for this thing, but i'd rather just find an out-of-box device i'd like.


----------

